# is there a program that can put two songs together?



## angel_diva19 (Feb 4, 2006)

is there a program that can put two songs together?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

What is the format of the songs? You can use Audacity to manipulate audio files, perhaps that will do the trick?


----------



## kidcnote (Dec 21, 2005)

angel_diva19 said:


> is there a program that can put two songs together?


Theres a couple here to check out..
http://tinyurl.com/rzxx3


----------



## angel_diva19 (Feb 4, 2006)

mp3 files.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

For the Google impaired.

Direct MP3 Joiner

Twins File Merger

MP3 Joiner


----------



## angel_diva19 (Feb 4, 2006)

those were good but idk if it can make it like duet kind of thing, i'll look at others.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Now you're talking a whole different ballgame! If you want to mix them, you'll need multi-channel audio mixing software.


----------



## angel_diva19 (Feb 4, 2006)

lol ok i'll try finding that.


----------



## Maverick2342 (Mar 5, 2006)

cubase cubase cubase


----------



## kaaos (Jan 10, 2006)

Maverick2342 said:


> cubase cubase cubase


i use traktor studio DJ 3.0

it cost me over 200.00 but worth every penny. you can dwnload a demo from the native instruments website and try it for 30 days free.


----------

